# Rant (apologies in advance)



## LunaWop (Jun 16, 2015)

Premise is I know I am lucky with my DS. I love him to bits, and I don't want to sound (be?) ungrateful. 

But we would love to give him a sibling, and have been TTCing naturally for over 8 months already. 

Managed to convince my DH to have an SA done to find out that the values are so poor across the board that we're actually wondering how we managed the first miracle. He's been to the GP and was supposed to follow up with Dr Ramsay in London, but of course hasn't done anything yet (his excuse is that thinking about this upsets him). 

And today I just found out that a former colleague is 20-weeks pregnant. Her DD was born 13 months ago: they were looking into IVF at the time. That's infertility for you. And now I feel mean because I'd invited them to a day out to see Santa and I don't want to do it with a pregnant lady. But I don't want to have DS miss out. And we are going with other friends (one of whom has a newborn...but I knew about *that* and could cope with it), so I can't just reschedule.

Sorry. I know I'm lucky. But wasn't expecting this when I woke up this morning, and I just feel like it should all be a bad dream.


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

I know its hard but you'll probably just have to put your game face on and go!! 
You'll regret missing out otherwise and you're time will come for another baby too.
Worth getting your dh to see dr ramsay but perhaps try the softly softly approach as he might be feeling a bit sensitive.
Good luck! 
Xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

It's so hard when it's unexpected. Give yourself a day to be peed off and then put on a brave front. The chances are that if they were looking into IVF they'll know how you're feeling. 8mths isn't long to people here who been waiting years but it still hurts every time you get a period. I get it.
Hubby is burying his head in the sand but perhaps you need to be blunt with him? If he wants another as you do, then he's going to have to accept that he needs to play his part.


----------



## LunaWop (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses! I know 8 months is not much, but with the last SA showing 98% (of a small overall number) immotile sperm (and low morphology in addition to that), I think I am already taking into account a (much much) longer wait...

To be honest, I've dealt with similar news better...I just did not expect it from them. They had had IF problems, so I was completely unprepared for the news. Plus they were completely insensitive in giving them, highlighting how little it took them (you have a 13 months old...I can do the maths myself!!!) and how it's sooner than they would have liked, but "hey, we are not getting any younger so thought we'd start trying ASAP"...


----------

